# Work Permit and Residency



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

1. A consultant told me that I can get residency of Netherland by paying him 15000 USD. Is it legal and legitimate and reliable?
2. Is there any other way to get PR or residency on my own?

3. If not, then how and where I can find some employer?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would be very wary of anyone claiming that they can get you residency or a work permit in any European country for a fee. Generally speaking, you need to find an employer who can sponsor you for a work permit or work authorization - and for that, you need qualifications that are difficult to find in the local population.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Can you please give advise about finding job in Netherland?

1) How to approach potential recruiters?
2) Where should I target them? on LinkedIn or on job sites? I have a very big network on Linkedin
3) How I convince them to hire me 
4) Is it helpful to call recruiters who post jobs on job sites?
I an Non - EU application, currently working as engineer in UAE>


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

masimshehzad said:


> Can you please give advise about finding job in Netherland?
> 
> 1) How to approach potential recruiters?
> 2) Where should I target them? on LinkedIn or on job sites? I have a very big network on Linkedin
> ...


You can start here: https://ec.europa.eu/eures/public/homepage

It's a relatively new website by the European Union to match non-EU job seekers with EU employers. 

You create an account and make a profile, not sure whether you can contact employers there directly or have to wait for them to contact you.

Also search online with e.g. Google for 'job in Netherlands' + the position you are looking for. 

If you know what type of firm you want to work for, you can 'cold email' them, that is what I did.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

its excellent help....excellent site
any furtehr advise that can help me?


----------

